# [Avis et Sondage]Pour un planet Gentoo fr?

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

Que pensez vous de mettre en place un planet pour les utilisateurs francophone de Gentoo.comme on peux le voir chez d'autres distributions? 

Merci d'avance

Planet en test:

http://gentoo.thelinuxfr.org/

----------

## Temet

Contre!

Absolument contre.

L'anglais est mandatory!

----------

## Pixys

Eh ben 2 minutes pour mettre une idée au panier... ça envoie sec  :Wink: 

sinon désolé, d'être ignorant (d'abord je ne suis pas geek jusqu'au trognon et en plus je ne connais que gentoo et 1 peu mandrake du tps ou elle s'appelait comme ça) mais c'est quoi un planet ? et puis pourquoi anglais obligatoire ? un planet en français c'est interdit ??

----------

## El_Goretto

Tout pareil que Pixys.

Et pis c'est pas interdit d'être aussi énergique et tout plein de proposition comme çà un lundi?

Ca existe pas les excès de vitesse pour cause de "trop d'idées innovantes en début de semaine"?

----------

## thelinuxfr

Temet: Pouquoi absolument contre? Ca m'intéresse ton point de vue  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> Temet: Pouquoi absolument contre? Ca m'intéresse ton point de vue 

 

La réponse est: "L'anglais est mandatory!"   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

beuh, ça sert à quoi Planet et Universe ? A part avoir des messages un peu égocentriques provenant des devs ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> L'anglais est mandatory!

 

Non non : english is obligatoire !  :Laughing: 

Heu, Temet : t'as passé une mauvaise fin-de-semaine ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

C'est vrai que l'anglais est malheureusement obligatoire dans tous devel de distributions mais la il s'agit d'un Planet Pour les utilisateurs Gentoo et non les Dev   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> La réponse est: "L'anglais est mandatory!"  

 

Mais c'est qui qui oblige que ce soit obligatoire ?? on peut pas transgresser ? par exemple, c'est obligatoire de ne pas dépasser 130 km/h sur autoroute en France, bon ben yen a plein qui vont plus vites (dont moi   :Embarassed:  ), on peut pas faire pareil ?

EDIT: aah je crois que j'ai pigé, c'est le concept qui veut ça, un peu comme un article wikipédia doit être rédigé en wiki je suppose, j'ai bon ?

----------

## swilmet

Il faut déjà qu'il y ait assez de blogueurs gentooïstes francophones pcq ça vaut pas la peine d'avoir un planet pour seulement 2 ou 3 blogs (ni pour 1  :Laughing:  ).

----------

## xaviermiller

en attendant, on a déjà le blog d'Anigel et il y a d'autres bloggueurs dans les parages  :Wink: 

----------

## swilmet

Ça peut être intéressant alors, et je ne comprends pas non plus la réaction de Temet.

Car un planet, c'est juste rassembler plusieurs blogs, et si ils sont déjà tous en Français, ça ne changerait rien.

Enfin c'est vrai que si chaque bloggueur n'écrit que dans sa langue, le planet officiel (in English) serait plus petit, et on passerait à côté de billets intéressants écrits dans d'autres langues. Mais bon...

----------

## anigel

Pour faire simple, je suis pour, mais contre. Mais pas pour une question de langue.

A l'époque où j'étais "official staff", on m'avait contacté pour savoir si j'étais partant pour être intégré au Planet existant. J'avais refusé pour deux raisons. D'abord parceque je ne voulais pas limiter mon blog aux seuls sujets concernant Gentoo, et ensuite parcequ'écrire en anglais ne me bottait pas plus que ça (surtout pour parler de politique française). Je trouve d'ailleurs amusant que le seul souvenir que j'ai gardé de cette conversation IRC, c'est qu'on m'a demandé si j'étais une sorte d'extrémiste (vu que je venais de signaler que j'évoquais la question politique dans mes posts). Venant d'un résident des states, j'avais trouvé la tournure intéressante, et peut-être révélatrice d'une vision de la France outre-Atlantique à cette époque... Bref, pour moi, contribuer à Planet n'aurait été possible qu'en montant un blog indépendant (on me l'avait proposé, directement sur la plate-forme de blog gérée par l'infra gentoo), mais j'aurais alors perdu le contrôle de ce blog en quittant l'organisation (ce qui m'est arrivé avec mes maigres contributions sur bugzilla par exemple). Et ça, c'était hors de question. Je partage volontiers mes points de vue, je suis prêt à échanger sur beaucoup de choses, mais je ne concevais pas qu'on puisse un jour me priver du contrôle de mes textes (libre jusqu'au bout ^^).

Alors aujourd'hui, un Planet français... Si c'est un aggrégateur en ligne, ça peut être intéressant, mais j'y vois quelques obstacles : les sujets que j'aborde sur mon blog sont parfois loin de Gentoo, et je ne crois pas qu'un lecteur qui viendrait sur cet aggrégateur serait très intéressé par mes réflexions sur les prochaines municipales ? Bref, je ne me vois pas "polluer" ce type de ressource. Mais malgré tout, je trouve l'idée intéressante : je ne connais pas moi-même le dixième des blogs francophones qui parlent de notre distrib favorite, et pourtant je suis certain que j'aurais beaucoup à en apprendre. Ca fait très "web 2.0" en tous cas comme projet ^^. J'imagine qu'il serait possible de trouver un moyen de "tagger" les sujets" afin que seuls les sujets concernant gentoo arrivent dans l'aggrégateur ? Mais je ne suis pas suffisamment documenté sur les technologies du web pour pousser plus avant la réflexion ^^.

Bon, finalement, plus "pour" que "contre". Mais faut affiner (yakafokon, j'ai prévenu : j'y connais que dalle en web ; par contre si besoin je ferai en sorte d'être dispo pour tester tout ça si ça se faisait).

PS : mon blog a déménagé, pas voulu prendre de risque en quittant Free ^^.

----------

## Alexis

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je trouve d'ailleurs amusant que le seul souvenir que j'ai gardé de cette conversation IRC, c'est qu'on m'a demandé si j'étais une sorte d'extrémiste (vu que je venais de signaler que j'évoquais la question politique dans mes posts). Venant d'un résident des states, j'avais trouvé la tournure intéressante, et peut-être révélatrice d'une vision de la France outre-Atlantique à cette époque...

 

tiens c'est marrant quand j'ai demandé à steve (beandog) il m'a dit que c'était mieux que je crée un blog indépendant et qu'il le syndique sur planet.gentoo.org  :Wink: 

Je suis pas du tout un bloggueur fou (et je devrais, ne serait-ce que pour la comm' de ce que je fais dans gentoo), donc je ne poste que dans le tag "Gentoo" une fois tous les 36 du mois. D'après ce que j'ai compris, rien ne m'empêche de poster en français sur le tag syndiqué à planet, mais ça la fout mal pour la portée que ça a.

Toujours est-il que si un tel syndicat de blogs se crée, pourquoi pas, je pourrais même créer un tag exprès (si je retrouve comment qu'on fait ^^) pour que ça soit plus pertinent.

----------

## Temet

Faudrait vous calmer sur l'interprétation des mes réactions les mecs.

C'est parce que je dis non que je râle, je donne juste mon avis o_O'.

Un planet en Français c'est plus un planet, c'est un "pays.gentoo.fr" si tu veux...

C'est dommage de limiter ses pensées et astuces Gentoo aux seuls francophones.

Sinon pour le post d'Anigel, je suis un peu pareil, je bloggue sur Linux un billet sur dix au max... alors Gentoo encore moins.

Une liste des blogs de la communauté, pourquoi pas... mais un topic en sticky ne suffirait pas?

PS : la prochaine fois que je ferai un post kikoolol pour pas qu'on pense que je suis de mauvaise humeur ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## Grat

Anigel, pour filtrer par catégorie avec DC2 : http://www.neskaya.fr/dotclear/index.php?feed/category/Politique/atom

Sinon je connais très peu de blogs francophones d'utilisateurs Gentoo et encore moins qui en parle régulièrement, donc IMHO c'est encore l'idée de Temet la plus simple : Regrouper les blogs concernés dans un post sur le forum; au moins dans un premier temps, si vraiment y a du contenu intéressant et régulier, ce ne sera pas bien long d'en faire un planet.

----------

## yoyo

 *Grat wrote:*   

> Sinon je connais très peu de blogs francophones d'utilisateurs Gentoo et encore moins qui en parle régulièrement, donc IMHO c'est encore l'idée de Temet la plus simple : Regrouper les blogs concernés dans un post sur le forum; au moins dans un premier temps, si vraiment y a du contenu intéressant et régulier, ce ne sera pas bien long d'en faire un planet.

 Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette vision : d'une part parce que le nombre de sticky en haut du forum occupe _largement_ assez d'espace et d'autre part parce qu'un "simple" post ne sera pas à jour et ne reflètera pas l'activité réelle des blogs.

Je préfère de loin une syndication type RSS dans un dossier Gentoo de ma "barre personnelle" de Firefox : on a les titres à jours des différents billets et l'utilisation d'un plugin type "Foxmarks" permet de retrouver ses petits sur chaque machine.

Alors un "Planète" ( :Wink: ) pourquoi pas. Personnellement, je trouverai dommage d'amputer les blogs des utilisateurs Gentoo et de ne récupérer que ce qui touche à l'informatique/Linux/gentoo. La plupart d'entre nous ne sont pas des nerds et ont une vraie vie avec des passions à partager, des points de vues à échanger sur tout un tas de sujets différents. Ca serait se priver d'une richesse importante amha (et pas imho hein Temet   :Razz:  ) ...

Mes 0.02 cents

Enjoy !

----------

## Temet

Bah zyva, convaincu par yoyo.  :Wink: 

Juste l'appellation "planet" me fait zarbi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Grat

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> e ne suis pas d'accord avec cette vision : d'une part parce que le nombre de sticky en haut du forum occupe _largement_ assez d'espace et d'autre part parce qu'un "simple" post ne sera pas à jour et ne reflètera pas l'activité réelle des blogs.

 

Rien n'empêche d'en faire un sujet normal (non post-it) dont le premier message serait un "annuaire" mis à jour quand un blog est cité.

Et d'ajouter le lien vers ce sujet dans l'annonce "A l'aide" (D'ailleurs même si n'a rien à voir, ce ne serait peut être pas con d'y ajouter aussi le sujet qui répertorie les DOW)

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Personnellement, je trouverai dommage d'amputer les blogs des utilisateurs Gentoo et de ne récupérer que ce qui touche à l'informatique/Linux/gentoo.

 

Là c'est moi qui n'aime pas cette vision.  :Very Happy: 

Un planet centralise les billets d'une thématique pour ceux qui veulent la suivre, si tu veux approfondir et découvrir les gens derrière tu suis les liens.

Mais soit il y a 5 blogs et dans ce cas là autant s'abonner directement à leur flux, pas besoin d'un planet, soit ça va devenir un sacré bordel pour trier ce qui t'intéresse.  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Grat wrote:*   

> Rien n'empêche d'en faire un sujet normal (non post-it) dont le premier message serait un "annuaire" mis à jour quand un blog est cité.
> 
> Et d'ajouter le lien vers ce sujet dans l'annonce "A l'aide" (D'ailleurs même si n'a rien à voir, ce ne serait peut être pas con d'y ajouter aussi le sujet qui répertorie les DOW)

 Le problème avec ce genre de post c'est qu'il faut un mainteneur car seul le créateur du post (et les modos   :Twisted Evil:  ) peu(ven)t l'éditer. Il y a déjà eu plusieurs tentatives : le post sur les DOW dont tu parles, mais aussi un annuaire avec les adresses jabber, un autre fil maintenu par yuk et qui a donné naissance au sous-forum etc.

Sur la durée ça ne fonctionne malheureusement pas : le fil tombe aux oubliettes, le mainteneur n'a plus de temps à consacrer au forum (yuk tu nous manques ...   :Sad:  ) ou autres raisons, toutes valables.

 *Grat wrote:*   

> PLà c'est moi qui n'aime pas cette vision. 
> 
> Un planet centralise les billets d'une thématique pour ceux qui veulent la suivre, si tu veux approfondir et découvrir les gens derrière tu suis les liens.
> 
> Mais soit il y a 5 blogs et dans ce cas là autant s'abonner directement à leur flux, pas besoin d'un planet, soit ça va devenir un sacré bordel pour trier ce qui t'intéresse. 

 Libre à toi d'avoir ton opinion; mais quand on voit la fréquence de publication de nouveaux billets sur les blogs des utilisateurs de ce forum (je ne les parcours probablement pas tous non plus ...) je pense qu'en cumulé on doit être à 1 ou 2 billets par jour, soit à peu près la fréquence du planet gentoo. Ne prendre que les billets concernant l'informatique/Linux/gentoo ferait tomber ce nombre à 2/semaine, guère plus (une fois encore, je ne suis pas abonné à tous les blogs). C'est trop peu amha pour faire vivre un site et encore moins pour une communauté.

Mes 0.02 cents.

Enjoy !

----------

## Grat

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Libre à toi d'avoir ton opinion; mais quand on voit la fréquence de publication de nouveaux billets sur les blogs des utilisateurs de ce forum (je ne les parcours probablement pas tous non plus ...) je pense qu'en cumulé on doit être à 1 ou 2 billets par jour, soit à peu près la fréquence du planet gentoo. Ne prendre que les billets concernant l'informatique/Linux/gentoo ferait tomber ce nombre à 2/semaine, guère plus (une fois encore, je ne suis pas abonné à tous les blogs). C'est trop peu amha pour faire vivre un site et encore moins pour une communauté.

 

J'ai la même impression que toi concernant le rythme de publication, c'est pour ça que répertorier les blogs me semblaient déjà intéressant pour avoir une vision objective.

Enfin, si y a suffisamment de personnes intéresses par un planet généraliste, pourquoi pas.

----------

## yoyo

 *Grat wrote:*   

> J'ai la même impression que toi concernant le rythme de publication, c'est pour ça que répertorier les blogs me semblaient déjà intéressant pour avoir une vision objective.

 L'idée est séduisante, mais son application reste difficile; presque autant que celle de faire vivre et perdurer un blog ...

 *Grat wrote:*   

> Enfin, si y a suffisamment de personnes intéresses par un planet généraliste, pourquoi pas.

 Dans ce cas, ça ne serait plus un "Planète Gentoo" mais un "Planète Gentooïstes" !  :Wink: 

Enjoy !

----------

## thelinuxfr

Pour les petits curieux, je voulais tester moonmoon (un moteur de planet PHP). J'ai donc fais une petite ébauche (reste bcp de problème de style) d'un thme Gentoo juste pour voir   :Razz: 

http://gentoo.thelinuxfr.org/

----------

## geekounet

 *thelinuxfr wrote:*   

> Pour les petits curieux, je voulais tester moonmoon (un moteur de planet PHP). J'ai donc fais une petite ébauche (reste bcp de problème de style) d'un thme Gentoo juste pour voir  
> 
> http://gentoo.thelinuxfr.org/

 

Faudra régler ça => This page is not Valid XHTML 1.0 Strict!  :Razz: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

 :Razz:  oula oui y a un tas d'erreurs j'ai fais ça vite fait pour avoir un ptit aperçu  :Wink: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

Laissez vos liens RSS et/ou Atom de votre blog ici. Pour que je ajoute tous ça sur le planet que je suis entrain de bricoler pour voir ce que sa donne et faire les corrections  :Razz: 

----------

## loopx

mdr ce sondage ...

au début, tous sont contre, et voilà qu'il y a plus de oui que de non   :Laughing: 

moi j'ai mis oui, ca peut permettre de montrer l'efficacité de gentoo par d'autre moyen que les forums qui sont complètement surchargé...

et en plus, y aura ptet des images et tout   :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

j'arrive pas à voter, mais j'aurais voulu mettre "oui" pour saluer ton initiative, thelinuxfr  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

J'ai mis oui car pour moi toutes initiatives en français est bonne à prendre.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Merci à tous pour le soutien, je vais revoir le code pour que celà tienne la route   :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

 *Grat wrote:*   

> Anigel, pour filtrer par catégorie avec DC2 : http://www.neskaya.fr/dotclear/index.php?feed/category/Politique/atom

 

C'te honte ! Et dire que j'utilise dotclear depuis presque 18 mois... Merci pour l'info  :Wink: . Me reste plus qu'à piger le système des tags, et j'aurais enfin un truc relativement opérationnel  :Wink: .

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Dans ce cas, ça ne serait plus un "Planète Gentoo" mais un "Planète Gentooïstes" ! :wink

 

Je cherchais comment exprimer l'idée, tu m'ôte les mots de la bouche ! Je suis totalement d'accord avec toi sur ces questions : un bloggeur, ce n'est pas *uniquement* quelqu'un qui s'intéresse à un sujet unique. Et on voit bien sur ce forum revenir régulièrement des thèmes récurrents : DADVSI pour ne citer que le plus récent. Ce serait très dommage de se priver de ça, surtout au rythme où un bloggeur moyen publie. De plus, en général lire 2 ou 3 lignes suffisent à se faire une idée de l'intérêt qu'on peut porter au sujet ; et si je devais participer à ce genre de projets, ça ne me choquerait pas du tout qu'un passionné de pêche à la ligne et de Gentoo trouve certaines de mes réflexions inintéressantes et se contente de les zapper.

@thelinuxfr : tu peux ajouter le rss de mon blog si tu veux faire des tests : http://www.neskaya.fr/dotclear/index.php?feed/rss2

----------

## thelinuxfr

@anigel: Merci j'ai ajouter ton fil et je vais faire les ptites corrections qu'il reste à faire  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bizarre, les footnotes ne passent pas, et le code HTML pour la vidéo d'ipol sur dailymotion non plus.

----------

## thelinuxfr

@anigel: Je pense que ça vient plus du fil de ton blog car même avec firefox la vidéo ne s'affiche pas :p Je vais regarder ça quand même de plus près  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Probable en effet, surtout que j'utilise une fonction un peu space de dotlcear pour intégrer du chteumleu dans mon code wiki.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Ça avance vous pouvez aller faire un ptit tour pour me dire ce que vous en dites > http://gentoo.thelinuxfr.org/

Reste encore un problème avec Konqueror et la balise <pre> que je n'arrive pas à résoudre   :Razz: 

----------

## thelinuxfr

Voili c'est fini reste 2 3 erreurs. B maintenant si gentoofr.org ou même gentoo.org est intéressé  :Wink:  ça pourrai être pas mal :p

----------

## Temet

Erf, passe pas avec Konqueror. :/

Même en 1680, j'affiche à peine la moitié de la largeur de la page.

----------

## ghoti

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Erf, passe pas avec Konqueror. :/

 

Idem : en fait, sous firefox, le texte s'adapte automatiquement aux dimensions de la fenêtre.

Ce n'est pas le cas avec konqueror.

Par contre, pas de problème sur le site Neskaya : le redimensionnement s'effectue comme attendu.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Vous pouvez ajouter votre liens RSS ici http://gentoo.thelinuxfr.org/get.php pour être présent sur le planet  :Wink: 

----------

